# How many baby teeth...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll start... we managed to find/take a total of 11 teeth. I'm pretty sure that I know exactly when she lost one of her molars... unfortunately I did not act quickly enough, so we don't have that little gem to keep.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I found two  They're sitting on the computer desk cuz I dont know what to do with them lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I found two  They're sitting on the computer desk cuz I dont know what to do with them lol


I plan to add them to the scrap-book that I'm going to make of Geddy's early years. I just really must "start" the book one day :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just tape them in a book? lol I also kept his first collar, which wont even fit around his nose now... haha


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Just tape them in a book? lol I also kept his first collar, which wont even fit around his nose now... haha


Well, I'll probably put them in a clear bag, and tape the baggie in the book LOL. And don't get rid of that baby collar... it's for doggie #2


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I planned on Doggie # 2 to be a older golden rescue  But I might get a Pomeranian...lol they have small necks.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We only saw one of Samson's baby teeth.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> But I might get a Pomeranian...


Hmmm....that's too bad....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They're so cute! lol I love them, but they were so expensive....and I mainly wanted one to dress up in cute clothes and figured it wasn't worth it and I shouldn't put the poor dog through that hahah so I got me Tucker!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We saved two, only beause that is all we found. I don't know if he ate the others or where they went. Sure wasn't going to look for them to come out! I didn't even know what they were at first, thought they were sharks teeth from Florida! LOL!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We only found one...but we didn't keep it.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I saved the six I found... these 5, plus one more


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't find a single one of them & I was trying too. Honestly, I think he ate them all & NO, I didn't go searching "there".


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Donna... way to go on getting the molars!!! I sooooo wanted a molar... but just missed! Instead we got all four of the k-9 teeth, and one pre-molar.

Here's ours


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to know I'm not the only one that saved one of my golden's baby teeth  Everyone I know things I'm just plain weird! I keep it upstairs in my jewelry box, I've had it for almost 6 years. I can't believe her teeth were ever that small !! 

Only found one. In the carpet when I was moving out. I was thrilled, totally thrilled


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm so happy to know I'm not the only one that saved one of my golden's baby teeth  Everyone I know things I'm just plain weird! I keep it upstairs in my jewelry box, I've had it for almost 6 years. I can't believe her teeth were ever that small !!
> 
> Only found one. In the carpet when I was moving out. I was thrilled, totally thrilled


HAHA... that's exactly where Geddy's baby teeth reside... in my jewelry box. Guess it's because they are highly precious to us


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Saturday Brady was playing with my brother in law's eight month old Golden and we thought we saw a tooth go flying through the air. Never found it, and did not know who it came from. Afterwards I did a mouth check, and there was one tooth just sitting between his lip and gum. We now have it in a baggy.


----------

